# Kimbo Slice and Brett Rogers in altercation at EliteXC press conference



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/4469/kimbo-and-brett-rogers-in-altercation-at-elitexc-presser.mma

video http://www.mmatko.com/kimbo-video-elitexc-primetime-post-fight-press-conference/

NEWARK, N.J. – While millions of viewers around the country were able to tune in to a night of live mixed martial arts action on network television, far fewer were able to witness a verbal exchange turned near-altercation between victorious EliteXC heavyweight fighters Brett Rogers and Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson –- and Ferguson's entourage.

The tension began to brew before Ferguson had even made his way to the post-event press conference that followed Saturday's "EliteXC: PRIMETIME" event.

Rogers, who defeated Jon Murphy in the night's first televised bout, was one of the first fighters at the conference to address the media, and he made it a point to discuss what he felt was a less-than-stellar performance by headliner Ferguson.

"I seen some [expletive] today," Rogers said. "I seen some [expletive], some garbage-ass [expletive]. I'm a heavyweight, and I feel I'm a true heavyweight. (James) Thompson? Much respect. But I'm saying it like this. Kimbo Slice, man, that was just garbage, man."

The conflict continued to grow when Ferguson took to the podium 20 minutes later. Before speaking, Ferguson shook the hand of every fighter on the panel. Rogers did so reluctantly and with a disgusted look on his face as he refused to look Ferguson in the eye. 

When a reporter brought Rogers' earlier statements to Ferguson's attention, the YouTube legend did his best to defuse the issue.

"Everybody's entitled to their opinion," Ferguson said.

Moments later, with Ferguson still at the podium, Rogers was asked directly if he would like to match up with Ferguson in his next bout.

"Looking at the fight tonight, man, yeah," Rogers said. "A man is man. And what I saw in this man today, it was just garbage."

Rogers then turned and addressed Ferguson directly and brought up a controversial "phantom tap" that some believe occurred at the close of the second round.

"I'm going to speak it real," Rogers said. "It was garbage. You did tap. You did tap out (and) I was right there."

Ferguson responded immediately.

"That sounds like a challenge, big dog," Ferguson said. 

As Ferguson and his entourage converged on Rogers (and the entire stage), "The Grim" refused to back down. Media members, including a certain MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reporter who sat just a few feet from the stage, soon found themselves -- literally -- in the middle of the melee.

"It is a challenge," Rogers replied.

As the EliteXC staff worked to restore order, the two fighters glared intently across the podium. Ferguson was being restrained by EliteXC Live Events President Gary Shaw and Vice President Jared Shaw, as well as members of his entourage, while Rogers was being held back by fellow panelist Phil Baroni.

Despite the best efforts of many, the verbal tirade between the two continued.

"I ain't letting no bush [slur] call me out like that, man," Ferguson said.

"You talking all hard, and you bring that garbage-ass [expletive] today," Rogers replied.

Ferguson was quickly calmed by Gary and Jared Shaw, but members of Ferguson's entourage continued to shout at Rogers.

"You a hater," the group directed repeatedly at Rogers.

"I'm a hater?" Rogers asked. "I'm a hater because I'm putting [Ferguson] on the spot?"

A member of Ferguson's management was finally able to corral the majority of the entourage, telling Ferguson that, "We'll get our chance in the cage."

The tense moment was finally over as Ferguson and his entourage left the room, and further questioning resumed for the remaining panel members.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol, after what happened tonight I have to agree with Rogers, he's just calling it like it is. I would love to see this match, Rogers would hand Kimbo his ass. He couldn't even KO JT who is not exactly known for having an iron jaw, what a joke. Oh and I want to see JT vs Big Dan too, I'ms sure JT wants a piece of him for that BS stoppage.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds more like fake wrestling posturing to increase viewer count.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Easy, if Gary Shaw think Kimbo can loose that fight, it won't happen.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Kimbo would definitely lose his ass against Brett Rodgers.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats too funny. My girlfriend was watching the fight with me and when JT had kimbo in that guillotine she yelled out Kimbos tapping out I saw it but even she saw it too, and she is no mma expert. The announcers said he was giving the IM OK sign. I thought that was strange.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Edit...........


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Video - http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=1608


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Kimbo wasn't tapping in that guillotine. He put up his thumb and was waving it up and down, how do you see that as a tap? The hell?


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Real talk: Kimbo sucks and looked like he'd never been put on his back before.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Except for the end of the second round when James was tapping him on the face lightly Kimbo looked very good on the ground.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Except for the end of the second round when James was tapping him on the face lightly* Kimbo looked very good on the ground.*


:confused03: I'm sorry, but I would barely say he looked half way decent. He had a good sweep. That was pretty much it. If Thompson knew any bjj that fight would have been over fast as Kimbo kept his flailing upwards.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> :confused03: I'm sorry, but I would barely say he looked half way decent. *He had a good sweep.* That was pretty much it. If Thompson knew any bjj that fight would have been over fast as Kimbo kept his flailing upwards.


He shouldn't have gotten that sweep off, IMO. You're talking about the one from side control right? How do you let someone you have in side control flip you over like that...


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

I thought he looked decent when he first got onto the ground, he managed to pull guard and sweep thompson. I think the major problem was just that he was extremely gassed and didn't have the energy to do anything.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Trust me if this fight happens Rogers will walk through Kimbo.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> :confused03: I'm sorry, but I would barely say he looked half way decent. He had a good sweep. That was pretty much it. If Thompson knew any bjj that fight would have been over fast as Kimbo kept his flailing upwards.


He got reversed cause he had his weight too too far over the side of Kimbo. It almost happened twice, I wonder how james got those ears to look so much like a true grappler with his limited ground skills? I couldnt believe he wouldnt mount Kimbo he had every opportunity to do so.:dunno:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimbo VS Rogers

This is real good. :thumb03:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> Except for the end of the second round when James was tapping him on the face lightly Kimbo looked very good on the ground.


Kimbo looked good on the ground? Lol, what fight were you watching. Kimbo is a joke on the ground, as I thought he would be. Rogers would walk through him. At least this fight, as big a robbery as it was, has served to expose Kimbo and hopefully all the stupid thread about Kimbo vs Fedor and things like that will stop.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

taiwnezboi said:


> Real talk: Kimbo sucks and looked like he'd never been put on his back before.


 Have you never seen his fights? He hasn't been put on his back before? The fact that he was tired after about 3 minutes in the 1st round didn't help much either


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"YOU A HATER ROGERS"
smh @ Bas being involved 

Did Gary Shaw whisper that in Roger's ear, like he did with everybody else?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Sounds more like fake wrestling posturing to increase viewer count.


This is so bad for the sport.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

definitely all the wwe/tna type flourishes need to fall by the wayside.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

good for rogers. someithing about elite xc i dont like or trust. rogers is telling it likeit is and not being a *****


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shaw better becareful because every up and coming fighter knows Kimbo would be an easy stepping stone and every fighter who is underaccomplished knows beating Kimbo could be there career defining moment, Kimbo is in a very bad position as his hype is gonna lead him to be called out and it gives his opponents alot of motivation.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, i mean i like kimbo and all, definitely a fan, but rogers would eat him alive. MAYBE if kimbo completely worked on not getting gassed so easily, and it stayed standing, exchanging, kimbo would have a chance.. but i mean rogers is just way better currently... they both bring the heat behind their punches tho, i hope this is the next fight for kimbo


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Shaw better becareful because every up and coming fighter knows Kimbo would be an easy stepping stone and every fighter who is underaccomplished knows beating Kimbo could be there career defining moment, Kimbo is in a very bad position as his hype is gonna lead him to be called out and it gives his opponents alot of motivation.


I was thinking the same thing, actually. I'd rep you if I could right now.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Shaw better becareful because every up and coming fighter knows Kimbo would be an easy stepping stone and every fighter who is underaccomplished knows beating Kimbo could be there career defining moment, Kimbo is in a very bad position as his hype is gonna lead him to be called out and it gives his opponents alot of motivation.


Strongly agree...


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> :confused03: I'm sorry, but I would barely say he looked half way decent. He had a good sweep. That was pretty much it. If Thompson knew any bjj that fight would have been over fast as Kimbo kept his flailing upwards.


lol I think he's being sarcastic, if not then that's some funny shit.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

They need to get something good out of this Kimbo situation. Have Antonio Silva fight him. Bigfoot would have an easy victory, and beating someone like Kimbo would make him a big name to casual fans, and then Gary Shaw wouls have someone else he can promote. No need for Kimbo after that.


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

*i was there*

A couple of comments on this as I was in the room so maybe i can add some more info.

I am a MMA fan not a fan of Kimbo. For some reason he was the headliner when Robbie/Scott should have of course been the main fight (which was amazing btw). But Kimbo was very respectful of all the fighters on stage and said many things to show he is not nearly that good at this point and that he knows where he stands.

Listen, he was very humble. He has only a few fights. He is improving. The fact is that EliteXC sees a star/money ticket in him. Nobody could be that good in a year or so. These other fighters devote their entire lives to fighting and usually start from a young age..not at 30 years old. 

My point is that Kimbo came on the stage, was very respectful to all and knows his place. I understand Rogers talked alot of trash and personally I think he is tired of making $5000 a fight while Kimbo makes 100-200k per fight so why not start some junk with him and then he can make some good cash too! I thought Kimbo really was humble in the press conference and Rogers very disrespectful. I think Kimbo did well for a guy in his third fight. Would he be mauled by a Big Nog or Couture? Sure. Isnt UFC doing same thing with Lesnar though? Yes I know Lesnar is not a street fighter but a champion college wrestler..but sort of same thing no? 


GP


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

geekpipe said:


> A couple of comments on this as I was in the room so maybe i can add some more info.
> 
> I am a MMA fan not a fan of Kimbo. For some reason he was the headliner when Robbie/Scott should have of course been the main fight (which was amazing btw). But Kimbo was very respectful of all the fighters on stage and said many things to show he is not nearly that good at this point and that he knows where he stands.
> 
> ...


How dare yo compare Lesnar with Kimbo! Lesnar is a real athlete with actual skills and great credentials, who is fighting legit fighters, not gimmie fights like Kimbo! If Lesnar could lay his hands on Kimbo (won't happen because he's in the UFC but if it happened some day) he would take Kimbo to the ground and pound him brutally into little pieces. I don't give a f*ck how respectful Kimbo is in his interviews, he is a C-level fighter that is earning a lot of money and headlining events over people much more skilled than him, and he isn't exactly asking for top competition (Brock did that because he knew that if he was making that much money he better live up to the hype) so f*ck him. For me that is being disrespectful to the sport, no matter how many good words he speaks during his interviews, talk is cheap.


----------



## geekpipe (Dec 31, 2006)

*yes*

Relax.. i said 'sort of'. No matter how 'talented' Lesnar is.. he is not so talented in MMA. If you were someone who trained for years and years and see Lesnar come in and get top billing after 1-2 fights wouldnt you be upset. To use your argument, there are MANY more skilled fighters than Lesnar who dont even make it to the main card let alone the Main event on a card! Why does he get top billing or a co-main event in his first and second UFC fight? Would you dare compare Lesnar's 'talent' to GSP who is on the same card now? Lesnar should be on the undercard compared to some of the other matches on there. I think this was a terrible move to bring in Lesnar... and if I was a fighter in UFC who trained for years and years I would be pissed. So I do say it is 'sort of' like Kimbo in EliteXC. If you were Robbie Lawler... who is awesome..wouldnt you be pissed being under Kimbo? 

GP


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Pyros said:


> How dare yo compare Lesnar with Kimbo! Lesnar is a real athlete with actual skills and great credentials, who is fighting legit fighters, not gimmie fights like Kimbo! If Lesnar could lay his hands on Kimbo (won't happen because he's in the UFC but if it happened some day) he would take Kimbo to the ground and pound him brutally into little pieces. I don't give a f*ck how respectful Kimbo is in his interviews, he is a C-level fighter that is earning a lot of money and headlining events over people much more skilled than him, and he isn't exactly asking for top competition (Brock did that because he knew that if he was making that much money he better live up to the hype) so f*ck him. For me that is being disrespectful to the sport, no matter how many good words he speaks during his interviews, talk is cheap.



He wasnt comparing Kimbo's skills to Lesnar's skills man, just the way the 2 organizations are representing them as the "next big thing". I dont know why everyone thinks EliteXC only ever wants Kimbo to be the big man. Yous really think if EliteXC had all the heavyweights the UFC has and Kimbo they would still put Kimbo before all of them? Certainly not. You don't all get paid based on skill level, you get paid on how much the fans want to see you and how popular you are.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

It'd make more sense to make Brett Rogers their main star, that dude kicks some serious ass and deserves much more respect/money than Kimbo does, anyone agree?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The way kimbo and Lesnar are being marketed is not the same, Lesnar was a semi main against someone who has previously main evented ppv's, there might be some bitter feelings about being billed under Lesnar in his second fight but there is no shame being billed under Mir, Kimbo on the other hand is in the main event fighting guys who would NEVER be in the main event against a diffrent opponant, Im quite sure if Lesnar was fighting Bo Cantrell it wouldnt be even a semi main.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The way kimbo and Lesnar are being marketed is not the same, Lesnar was a semi main against someone who has previously main evented ppv's, there might be some bitter feelings about being billed under Lesnar in his second fight but there is no shame being billed under Mir, Kimbo on the other hand is in the main event fighting guys who would NEVER be in the main event against a diffrent opponant, Im quite sure if Lesnar was fighting Bo Cantrell it wouldnt be even a semi main.


In the UFC, Lesnar vs Bo Cantrell wouldnt be a semi main. In EliteXC, it would be main event/co main event. Its hard to blame Elitexc for what they are doing though because Kimbo is their biggest name and im sure if they had bigger names and better heavyweights, they would put them before Kimbo all the time.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The way kimbo and Lesnar are being marketed is not the same, Lesnar was a semi main against someone who has previously main evented ppv's, there might be some bitter feelings about being billed under Lesnar in his second fight but there is no shame being billed under Mir, Kimbo on the other hand is in the main event fighting guys who would NEVER be in the main event against a diffrent opponant, Im quite sure if Lesnar was fighting Bo Cantrell it wouldnt be even a semi main.


That's exactly what I meant, thanks. Plus Lesnar with his strenght, speed and wrestling poses big problems to a lot of fighters that aren't submission experts, Kimbo can just beat cans. The guy they should be promoting is Antonio Silva, at least that guy has fought some stiff competition and paid his dues, and may become a force in the future.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Pyros said:


> That's exactly what I meant, thanks. Plus Lesnar with his strenght, speed and wrestling poses big problems to a lot of fighters that aren't submission experts, Kimbo can just beat cans. The guy they should be promoting is Antonio Silva, at least that guy has fought some stiff competition and paid his dues, and may become a force in the future.


 I think Lesnar poses big problems to everyone, Mir may have gotten that sub on Lesnar but it was a complete mauling on Lesnar's behalf before Mir got that Leg, to compare Lesnar and Kimbo as fighters is ridiculous, Kimbo would recieve the beating of a century from Lesnar who Id even give the edge to standing, I mean Lesnar dropped Mir who is much more legitimate than anyone who Kimbo has dropped.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

blaked said:


> In the UFC, Lesnar vs Bo Cantrell wouldnt be a semi main. In EliteXC, it would be main event/co main event. Its hard to blame Elitexc for what they are doing though because Kimbo is their biggest name and im sure if they had bigger names and better heavyweights, they would put them before Kimbo all the time.


I'd put my money on the fact that after Kimbos performance Shaw is already in the hunt for the next big thing. If he can create more star power behind a fighter other than Kimbo, and successfully market that fighter, Kimbo will become the sacrifical lamb fed to the next great fighter.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Have you never seen his fights? He hasn't been put on his back before? The fact that he was tired after about 3 minutes in the 1st round didn't help much either


He looked like he'd never been on his back, ever. Not even in training. He looked like me the very first time I rolled with someone. Legs were flat on the mat, didn't try to hook anything, etc. He is terrible.


----------



## boondoxaint (Apr 9, 2008)

kimbo is exactly where he should be for his skill level. 

i was just watching the interview and the question asked was...

" do you think you answered the questioning of your ground game?" and he replied that he still had a long way to go. 

does his ground game suck? hell yea and he doesn't deny it. 

you can tell in the interview that the head of the co. doesn't want kimbo to get hurt cause he's looking at him like is meal ticket. and for all points and purposes, he is.

one thing is for sure. kimbo needs to really work hard on his cardio. and if he's gonna smoke, switch to chew. 


i don't like kimbo but i don't hate him either. i'd see not liking him if he talked a big game but i have yet to really see that so, it's whatever.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lmaoooo @ Phil Baroni, I just noticed him jump in out of nowhere during the altercation to trying put his 2 cents in to state the obvious...what a tool.


----------

